# What do you legally need on the tags?



## howierocket

I will be making my own tags and have the company I am getting my shirts from relable the shirts. Have any of you found out what you need to legally need to have on the shirts? I will have a hang tag that I will put the washing instructions and stuff on but what needs to legally be affixed to the shirts? Anything?

Thanks!


----------



## Solmu

Off the top of my head: full legal name of the company and/or an RN, country of origin on the FRONT of the tag, accurate care instructions in clear and legible English (can't over or under prescribe treatment - symbols optional), fibre content (I think)... that might be all actually. I wrote about it a while ago in depth (here) and the FTC have a very good website on the subject.

Most blanks are sold with legally compliant tags (occasionally they're not), and they are generally designed so that if you remove the top tag (with the brand of the blank) and leave the back tag (with the care instructions, etc.), making sure your front tag is the same size or smaller (so the back tag hangs down a little and displays the country of origin - generally placed at the bottom of the back tag so it displays at the front, as legally required)... then you will be legally compliant.

(if you want to transfer the information across onto your tag and have one tag only you can, but if you want to have more company stuff on the tag and not have to worry about legal requirements that is one way to do it)


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Here's a link to the FTC's website. It gives all detailed info on what is required on labels:

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/buspubs/comeclean.htm


----------



## howierocket

Badass! Thanks guys.


----------



## guest5779

Though I think having your own labels is kinda cool, doesn't that just open you up to more liability? Cost? Why are you inclined to do this?

IMHO You could save yourself some $ by creating a "proper care" page on your website.


----------



## Twinge

error426 said:


> Though I think having your own labels is kinda cool, doesn't that just open you up to more liability? Cost? Why are you inclined to do this?


It's part of establishing your t-shirts as a brand, basically. Helps people think of the shirt as YOUR shirt, not a Hanes/Gildan/American Apparel/etc. shirt. It won't really make you more liable as long as you do put the legally required info on there, but it does have extra costs involved, and isn't for everyone.



error426 said:


> IMHO You could save yourself some $ by creating a "proper care" page on your website.


Not really; this kind of info needs to be on the tag by law. You can leave the original tags in there which have the info, but if you remove those simply having a note on the website won't cut it.


----------



## Solmu

error426 said:


> doesn't that just open you up to more liability?


Only if you screw up the tag  (in which case you _could_ be liable for thousands of dollars in fines, and a total product recall, though it's pretty unlikely)


----------



## BiGSHANEC&CO.

whoo...glad i found this post! last thing i would need os a lawsuit just when i start getting my business up there.


----------



## EJR

good info.


----------



## bxavier

Hello! I have a question about relabeling and RN#s When relabeling does the original RN# go onto the new label, along with the material, "my Brand" name, and origin? Or does my RN# go on it. Do I need my own RN if I am not making the shirt? Just adding graphics and relabeling.


----------



## kimura-mma

bxavier said:


> Hello! I have a question about relabeling and RN#s When relabeling does the original RN# go onto the new label, along with the material, "my Brand" name, and origin? Or does my RN# go on it. Do I need my own RN if I am not making the shirt? Just adding graphics and relabeling.


It's free to get your own RN# and they e-mail it to you within a day or two. You can apply here. In addition to fiber content, origin and RN#, you also need care instructions on the label.


----------



## bxavier

thank you, but Im still wondering if I need to put my RN #, or the original RN# from the original manufacter of the shirt. End result would include just my RN# or but mine, and the orig manufacter of the material


----------



## kimura-mma

bxavier said:


> thank you, but Im still wondering if I need to put my RN #, or the original RN# from the original manufacter of the shirt. End result would include just my RN# or but mine, and the orig manufacter of the material


Only one RN# is needed - either yours or the original manufacturer. I'm not really sure if you can use the original when relabeling, but you probably can. Just my opinion, but it's a good idea to use your own. It helps make you look more professional and credible when the garment can be traced back to you instead of another company.


----------



## bxavier

Thank you. I did just go to check out the RN application. Right now this is a home business, hopefully not for long, but it is right now. I really dont want my home address to be available on the public look up. So ill have to figure something out with that. i dont believe I cvan use a PO box either. Any suggestions?


----------



## kimura-mma

not really. if you don't want to use your address then don't get the RN#. obviously, it's your call. but you'll probably need to use your address for returns anyway. how many people do you expect to look up your RN#?


----------



## bxavier

true! thank you again!


----------



## splathead

bxavier said:


> Hello! I have a question about relabeling and RN#s When relabeling does the original RN# go onto the new label, along with the material, "my Brand" name, and origin? Or does my RN# go on it. Do I need my own RN if I am not making the shirt? Just adding graphics and relabeling.



You can use the original RN# that was on the tag or you can use your own.

If you don't want your address showing in the lookup, get an address through a UPS Store or similar. Costs less than $100/year.


----------



## voldaddy

Great information but I need a little clarification: Does this make sense:
I am relabeling Next Level shirts, they have a tear away brand tag that I plan on removing, they also have a basic care tag with Rn, fiber content, country of origin. My plan is to leave the original care tag and screen print our retail logo on the inside of the collar. 

On another brand shirt i will have to remove all of there labels and add my own. To be clear I was intending on doing the following:

Include our retail logo along with all of the info off of the original label we removed as a screened tag on the inside collar. Does this seem correct, also am I fine keeping hte original Ra or should I create my own and use that instead.

Appreciate the advice.

KP


----------



## kimura-mma

Keith,
On the Next Level shirts, you also need to have Care Instructions labeled somewhere on the shirt.

On the other brand shirt, replacing the original label with a custom screened label is fine. You should use the exact same info that is on the original label. But it's probably a good idea to apply for your own RN number. It's free and very easy to get.


----------



## voldaddy

If I pull the original label off do I need to keep up with the origianl RN number?

On the Next Level, I was going to leave their care tag and just remove the Brand Tag? I think this one will be easy, we are going to screen print our labels since we are doing runs of 144-288 at this time unti lwe get a better grip on labels. 

The issue with buying the labels is we need so many different types and sizes.

Thanks,


----------



## royster13

voldaddy said:


> If I pull the original label off do I need to keep up with the original RN number?


Best to phone the FTC and get your own spin on this....After I talked with them, in my mind it was clear you could not re-use an RN number but that practice seems to be widespread amongst folks on this this....


----------



## kimura-mma

I have read conflicting info regarding the use of manufacturer's RN numbers. Some sources say it's ok to use them. Some say it's fraudulent to use them. My advice would be to contact the manufacturer and ask if you can use their RN number when re-labeling. Or just get your own RN number and not have to worry about it.

For the Next Level shirts, as long as the required info (RN Number, Fiber Content, Country of Origin, Care Instructions) is on the tag you leave in, then it's ok to remove the brand label and screen your own brand logo.


----------



## voldaddy

Is there a website that has a list of all of the label icons that you can use such as non iron etc....


----------



## taricp35

Here is one I found with a quick search but there are plenty others just Google care vector icons


----------



## splathead

kimura-mma said:


> I have read conflicting info regarding the use of manufacturer's RN numbers. Some sources say it's ok to use them. Some say it's fraudulent to use them.


Here's an excerpt from the FTC Site:

"*Replacing another company’s label with your own* An importer, distributor, or retailer may want to replace the original label on a textile product with a label showing its company or RN. This is perfectly legal as long as the new label lists the name or RN of the person or company making the change."


I now read that to mean you need to include your full legal name or your own RN# on a replacement tag.


----------



## voldaddy

What is the FTC website that everyone is referring to? I will check it out, the last question i had is, if i am producing the garments for a Clothing company, do I use my RN or the customers RN?

Thanks, 

KP


----------



## royster13

There is a link on the left side of this page...Under resources.....

If you are producing work for a client, you can use either....


----------



## hanan24

Hello all,
I have one problem, which is that I have different styles with different care instructions, so I decided to leave the care instruction that came from the manufacture. The question is I'm designing hang tag and I included my brand logo, website, size, and origin of country. Do I need to include care instruction or not since I have different styles it's going to be expensive? So do you think the info I have would be enough or am I missing something?


----------



## splathead

hanan24 said:


> Hello all,
> I have one problem, which is that I have different styles with different care instructions, so I decided to leave the care instruction that came from the manufacture. The question is I'm designing hang tag and I included my brand logo, website, size, and origin of country. Do I need to include care instruction or not since I have different styles it's going to be expensive? So do you think the info I have would be enough or am I missing something?


the relabeling laws do not apply to hang tags, only clothing labels. You can put as much, or as little, information on hang tags as you wish.


----------



## hanan24

Thank you so much Joe now I feel relieved.


----------



## splathead

hanan24 said:


> Thank you so much Joe now I feel relieved.


Unless all your garments come from the same place, I would leave country of origin off your hang tags too. Once less batch of tags to have printed.


----------



## Sugarcaine

Interesting. I was just looking at Printful, they do printing and fulfillment, and chatted them to ask whether they relabel (they do, sorta) and whether they use their own RN# or should I use mine (as a designer/customer). The guy didn't even know what I was talking about. "Is that industry standard?" etc. And he insisted that all the legally required info is on the tags they DTG onto the shirt, which does not include an RN#. So... they don't use RN#s at all when they relabel.

The info I was trying to glean, though, is... if I am a relabeler, do I use my own RN# or do my customers (the designer/marketers) need their own? Or do I use the print shop's RN#?


----------



## kimura-mma

Sugarcaine said:


> Interesting. I was just looking at Printful, they do printing and fulfillment, and chatted them to ask whether they relabel (they do, sorta) and whether they use their own RN# or should I use mine (as a designer/customer). The guy didn't even know what I was talking about. "Is that industry standard?" etc. And he insisted that all the legally required info is on the tags they DTG onto the shirt, which does not include an RN#. So... they don't use RN#s at all when they relabel.


It's possible the blanks they use have the RN number on a side seam label, so they wouldn't need one on the neck label. It's also possible they are using their full corporate name on the labels instead of an RN number. If not, then their labels aren't actually FTC compliant.



Sugarcaine said:


> The info I was trying to glean, though, is... if I am a relabeler, do I use my own RN# or do my customers (the designer/marketers) need their own? Or do I use the print shop's RN#?


You would use your customer's RN number. Even though you are doing the physical relabeling, your customer is responsible for the garment as it passes along to the end user.


----------



## royster13

kimura-mma said:


> You would use your customer's RN number. Even though you are doing the physical relabeling, your customer is responsible for the garment as it passes along to the end user.


Tim I do not usually disagree with you, but I "think" in this instance the re-labler would also be compliant if they used their own RN#....


----------



## kimura-mma

You're probably right, Royce. It would still be FTC compliant if the print shop used their own RN number. But the spirit of the FTC guideline is for consumer protection. And in most cases, the consumer would want to be able to trace the garment back to the brand, not the print shop. So IMO, it would be best to use the customer's RN number if available. But using the print shop's RN number wouldn't be illegal.


----------



## Ryancokenow

Having read your post I have a question. If I relabel in Canada do i need to put everything in french as well?


----------



## HigherSocietyCo

Actually, care labels come from when the fabric is tested before cut and sew production. Once it has been through QC they provide the responsible care label to the garment. If you are working with a manufacturer these things should be inclusive of the production and unlike purchasing gildan/hands/AA its actually much more efficient to go through a manufacturer opposed to hiding the wholesale brand.


----------



## ApparelSourcing

HigherSocietyCo said:


> Actually, care labels come from when the fabric is tested before cut and sew production. Once it has been through QC they provide the responsible care label to the garment. If you are working with a manufacturer these things should be inclusive of the production and unlike purchasing gildan/hands/AA its actually much more efficient to go through a manufacturer opposed to hiding the wholesale brand.


Agreed 100%. 

Sent from my SM-G530H using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## HigherSocietyCo

You'll find all the answers here for Canada. 

http://www.competitionbureau.gc.ca/eic/site/cb-bc.nsf/eng/01249.html

To simplify, it is required in Canada to have both English and French. Again, the only way to accomplish an appropriate care label tag is through a manufacturer when the fabric is tested and fiber content is evaluated. 

Canadians must also apply for a CA number similar to an RN number for the US. The cost is $100CAD one time fee to register. When you have this number it must be on all garments imported. However, there are ways around this...


----------



## alphathread

FTC APPLICATION FOR A NEW REGISTERED IDENTIFICATION NUMBER ("RN"): https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/textilern/wrnreq$rn.call_rn?p_mode=INS


----------



## sinGN

Hi,
It is always company name is printed on the tags.


----------



## splathead

sinGN said:


> Hi,
> It is always company name is printed on the tags.


Company name is NOT required. It can be your trade name, slogan, or anything else.

Unless you use your full legal name, an RN# is mandatory.


----------



## sinGN

Hi,
Usually the tag has material type , company name, and washing method printed on it.


----------



## VarsitySwag

UPS Store is great especially for small business. Shipping is to/from commercial location rather than residence.
Just a thought


----------



## Troyr

Though I think having your own labels is kinda cool, doesn't that just open you up to more liability? Cost? Why are you inclined to do this?

IMHO You could save yourself some $ by creating a "proper care" page on your website.


----------



## splathead

Troyr said:


> Though I think having your own labels is kinda cool, doesn't that just open you up to more liability? Cost? Why are you inclined to do this?
> 
> IMHO You could save yourself some $ by creating a "proper care" page on your website.


Because when you make your 'to die' for t-shirt that customers and wearers have to have more of, you want them to be able to find you.


----------



## Rolol

I have read conflicting info regarding the use of manufacturer's RN numbers. Some sources say it's ok to use them. Some say it's fraudulent to use them. My advice would be to contact the manufacturer and ask if you can use their RN number when re-labeling. Or just get your own RN number and not have to worry about it.


----------



## splathead

Rolol said:


> I have read conflicting info regarding the use of manufacturer's RN numbers. Some sources say it's ok to use them. Some say it's fraudulent to use them. My advice would be to contact the manufacturer and ask if you can use their RN number when re-labeling. Or just get your own RN number and not have to worry about it.


The law is crystal clear on this. You can't use the manufacturers RN# when relabeling, regardless what the manufacturer tells you:

"Under the Textile Act, it is illegal for retailers to remove labels with required information from the garments they offer for sale without replacing them. If a retailer removes any label with required information, it must substitute another label with its own name or RN and the other required information that appeared on the original label. In addition, if you substitute a label, you are required to keep records for three years that show the information on the removed label and the company from which the product was received."

Full law here: https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/bus...gh-labeling-requirements-under-textile#coname


----------

